# Frog ID?



## mimstrel (Mar 26, 2016)

I suspect that this is a major long shot, but does anyone have any idea on what this guy is? Wild frog photographed at La Selva OET, Costa Rica. Size was just a bit smaller than the black and green D. auratus we saw on the same trip (could be a juvenile of a larger species though). Really lovely coloration, I saw a few of these frogs and they have a slight blue cast to their posteriors and hind legs.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Hard to tell from your pic, but it appears to be a Rhinella species


----------



## rmp (Oct 28, 2015)

Looks like a Rhinella, maybe of the margaritifera group but hard to tell....


----------

